# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT-JTAG - ORT Plus NEW UPDATE - News Inside 17 May 2011

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [17 May 2011]  *Description :*  *ORT Plus V1.48*    *What's new in ORT Plus V1.48 ?* MSM628X RAW Mode FOR ONENAND Flash ICHalt Type Option for ARM926EJS CoreONENAND FLASH [0x004400EC] Toshiba NOR FLASH [0x00030098] MSM7227 NEW Type [0x303C10E1] UnWP Option is adjusted for MSM6500Unlock Added for HTC TrophyIMEI Repair and Change for HTC TrophyUnlock Added for HTC SchubertIMEI Repair and Change for HTC SchubertChange CID Function for HTC Phones    *Released Stuffs :*  ORT Plus V1.43ORT Plus V1.44ORT Plus V1.45ORT Plus V1.46ORT Plus V1.47ORT Plus V1.48    *Previous Update :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog  :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

